# New type of Maltese!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.designerdogsregistry.net/ddr/index.php

I found this on Google. Maybe this is the elusive "colored maltese"

Wow.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:shocked: This is off of their website:

<span style="color:#ff0000">We are offering this breed to reputable breeders only. These dogs are protected against puppy mills and irresponsible breeders. All off-spring must be registered through DDRC. If a problem arises from over-breeding we will not hesitate to call the humane society. Periodic checks will be made . 

Hunh???</span>


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Ths is so sad. When is the suffering going to end? :bysmilie:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow :huh: :shocked:  :blink: :smilie_tischkante: :eek2_gelb2: :crying 2:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks a lot like a Shih Tzu to me! :huh: The one featured has a gay tail - not the Maltese standard.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Uh oh. A cross breed has less health and genetic problems they say on their sight. Did you know that? Designer dogs-5 different toy breeds were used in the breeding process. We used to call them mongrels which is all I ever had growing up. Great dogs but the breeding was usually an accident and the puppies were free. When are people going to smarten up. Designer dogs my left foot. Greed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like a papimalttzu LOL


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834


> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


oh! don't forget the -poo at the end, doesn't every designer breed end in -poo something or other... :smheat: I hate these crap breeders and wish they would just go away. :angry:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834


> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 13 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744849


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834





> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


oh! don't forget the -poo at the end, doesn't every designer breed end in -poo something or other... :smheat: I hate these crap breeders and wish they would just go away. :angry:
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK, papimalttzupoo!!! :smrofl: 

We could start our own breed and registry to go with it, we could call it the DMR (designer mutt registry)


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Oh, good Lord, will it ever end? :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

I looked at the picture and first thought I had; "Mix between Maltese & Shih-Tzu".

Don't we already have a billion of those out there? 

Sheila


----------



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like a Shih Tzu/Maltese to me too. ....I have one that I rescued.. Neighbor thought they could sell them as "designer dogs". When no one would buy them...they were going to take the puppies to the pound! Thank God they got the mother dog "fixed" after that and decided not to breed!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

God invented the maltese perfect :heart: .who would want to change a thing ?


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Mar 14 2009, 06:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744944


> God invented the maltese perfect :heart: .who would want to change a thing ?[/B]



RIGHT ON!! :thumbsup: Maltese are perfect!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Mar 14 2009, 04:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744944


> God invented the maltese perfect :heart: .who would want to change a thing ?[/B]



QUOTE (domino_angel @ Mar 14 2009, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745108


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Mar 14 2009, 06:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744944





> God invented the maltese perfect :heart: .who would want to change a thing ?[/B]



RIGHT ON!! :thumbsup: Maltese are perfect!
[/B][/QUOTE]

2000 years of breeding has resulted in PERFECTION! And the name is Maltese!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Mar 14 2009, 06:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744944


> God invented the maltese perfect :heart: .who would want to change a thing ?[/B]


Why do they want to destroy the breed? :smpullhair: 

Sheila


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Mar 14 2009, 06:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744944


> God invented the maltese perfect :heart: .who would want to change a thing ?[/B]




My feelings exactly


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 13 2009, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744819


> Ths is so sad. When is the suffering going to end? :bysmilie:[/B]




when people stop buying them


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (luvmymacy @ Mar 15 2009, 07:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745568


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Mar 14 2009, 06:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744944





> God invented the maltese perfect :heart: .who would want to change a thing ?[/B]




My feelings exactly
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree 100%.....Imperial Maltese....Imperial Mutt if you ask me...utterly ridiculous...this should be against the law.


----------



## Shrimpi's Mommy (Feb 1, 2009)

Am I the only one?? I acually think they are kinda cute! They have the coloring of a jap chin, but hair instead of fur! I don't care what kinda dog it is, as long as they are cute, and have hair I'm down with the breed! LOL.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Shrimpi's Mommy @ Mar 16 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746416


> Am I the only one?? I acually think they are kinda cute! They have the coloring of a jap chin, but hair instead of fur! I don't care what kinda dog it is, as long as they are cute, and have hair I'm down with *the breed*! LOL.[/B]


But that's just it, its NOT a breed, it's a mutt. I agree that they're cute, but most of the time, the people who breed these mutts don't do so like they should. They do it to make money or to take advantage of the fact that some people think they're cute.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676


> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 16 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746586


> QUOTE (Shrimpi's Mommy @ Mar 16 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746416





> Am I the only one?? I acually think they are kinda cute! They have the coloring of a jap chin, but hair instead of fur! I don't care what kinda dog it is, as long as they are cute, and have hair I'm down with *the breed*! LOL.[/B]


But that's just it, its NOT a breed, it's a mutt. I agree that they're cute, but most of the time, the people who breed these mutts don't do so like they should. They do it to make money or to take advantage of the fact that some people think they're cute.
[/B][/QUOTE]

ALL doggies I think are cute. I've seen plenty of mutts/mixed breed dogs out there that are cute.... Just because they are cute, it doesn't mean they are a purebred. They have no standard, so how are they trying to better the 'breed'? That should be the ONLY reason people should be breeding in the first place.

Pictures can be misleading. I see many shih tzus that look like that, so maybe it's a picture of a shih tzu. "Sporting the long luxurious non-shedding coat of the Maltese." That does not look like a long coat of a maltese. Look at Sassy's coat, and then look at that picture. Surely if they were trying to advertise this new breed, they would actually take a picture of that dog in a long luxurious coat, like a maltese has. So how do we know it's hair will grow long like a maltese's?

It kind of looks like the dog has no eyes


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope you meant to say uneducated. My Sophie is a poodle mix that hubby bought me as a surprise gift and although he/we were uneducated at the time I like to think we are far from ignorant - although some may wish to debate that. 

Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 17 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747340


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope you meant to say uneducated. My Sophie is a poodle mix that hubby bought me as a surprise gift and although he/we were uneducated at the time I like to think we are far from ignorant - although some may wish to debate that. 

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, Linda. I wasn't ignorant when I got Nemo from a pet store, I was uneducated. 
I wanted to smack myself when I found out the truth, but the best thing I did for myself was GET educated.
:biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, it's 2AM and I'm up. Getting my company taxes finished. 

Just wanted to add that I appear to be quite ignorant with a few of my tax issues. 

This does not mean I'm uneducated, just lacking the knowledge needed to finish this up.

I have a couple issues, I'm not quite sure about. So I will set my ignorance aside, until I
contact my accountant ~ LOL

Ignorance simply means "lack of knowledge", which is exactly why we want to spread the word,
and share our experiences. 

The more we educate, on the subject, the less ignorant the people will be.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 18 2009, 05:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747491


> Yep, it's 2AM and I'm up. Getting my company taxes finished.
> 
> Just wanted to add that I appear to be quite ignorant with a few of my tax issues.
> 
> ...


I agree Deb, I know it's mean lack of knowledge, but the word is not a nice word, so frig the dictionary :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
I just don't like that word. Even though it means lack of knowledge , I prefer to use that term instead of ignorant :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 18 2009, 04:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747492


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 18 2009, 05:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747491





> Yep, it's 2AM and I'm up. Getting my company taxes finished.
> 
> Just wanted to add that I appear to be quite ignorant with a few of my tax issues.
> 
> ...


I agree Deb, I know it's mean lack of knowledge, but the word is not a nice word, so frig the dictionary :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
I just don't like that word. Even though it means lack of knowledge , I prefer to use that term instead of ignorant :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: LOL ~ I am soooo ignorant right now, I want to puke. I just can't figure a couple of my invoices out.

Okay, let's forget ignorant. At this moment, I'm calling myself stupid. :smpullhair: 

My accountant is going to kick my butt. 

And yep, so many are uneducated, with regards to BYB's/Mills/Petstores. So we plug along, and educate.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I guess it's all in the semantics. We were raised that ignorant was akin to a four letter word, but then again, we were taught stupid was even worse. Deb you are so far from ignorant and/or stupid! i'll say you are one of the smartest ladies I know. But I will say that I agree that breeders of these designer mutts are ignorant and really stupid to put it nicely.

Ugh! You remind me I have to get everything together for my taxes, but STUPID, IGNORANT me kept the only copy of a lot of receipts for donations to charitable entities on my now defunct computer! So, I guess there is a time and a place to use those two terms - in this case I'll accept the moniker of STUPID AND IGNORANT for NOT BACKING UP MY DATA!!!! :smpullhair: 

Linda


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

:yucky: QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 14 2009, 02:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744912


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834





> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 13 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744849


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834





> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


oh! don't forget the -poo at the end, doesn't every designer breed end in -poo something or other... :smheat: I hate these crap breeders and wish they would just go away. :angry:
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK, papimalttzupoo!!! :smrofl: 

We could start our own breed and registry to go with it, we could call it the DMR (designer mutt registry)
[/B][/QUOTE]

True, we could always call it the FOS (full of [email protected]#$) after all, we do need to add poo at the end of it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE


> But I will say that I agree that breeders of these designer mutts are ignorant and really stupid to put it nicely.[/B]


Sorry I don't agree with that statement. They are far from being ignorant and stupid. They perfectly well know what they are doing : taking advantage of a market out there and making money with it. People always want what's new and go for it. :hat: Hat off to the first breeder of mutts who managed to turn them into designer dogs. I have nothing against mutts, they are cute dogs too. What I am against is the price they are asking for. But what can you do, if people are willing to pay pure breed prices for mutts, hey after all it's their money.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 17 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747340


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope you meant to say uneducated. My Sophie is a poodle mix that hubby bought me as a surprise gift and although he/we were uneducated at the time I like to think we are far from ignorant - although some may wish to debate that.  

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]

Linda. :sorry: 

I apologize. Yes, exactly, "uneducated' I the word I should have used. However, years ago, an older friend of mine told me that "ignorant" meant uneducated. I just came in from a 2 day trip, so too tired to look for the dictionary. 

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 18 2009, 03:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747489


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 17 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747340





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope you meant to say uneducated. My Sophie is a poodle mix that hubby bought me as a surprise gift and although he/we were uneducated at the time I like to think we are far from ignorant - although some may wish to debate that.  

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, Linda. I wasn't ignorant when I got Nemo from a pet store, I was uneducated. 
I wanted to smack myself when I found out the truth, but the best thing I did for myself was GET educated.
:biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

:sorry: 

I always believed ignorant and uneducated were one in the same. Never meant to suggest anyone here was ignorant.

Think I'll go hide. :brownbag: :embarrassed: 

Sheila


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 19 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748444


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 18 2009, 03:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747489





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 17 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747340





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope you meant to say uneducated. My Sophie is a poodle mix that hubby bought me as a surprise gift and although he/we were uneducated at the time I like to think we are far from ignorant - although some may wish to debate that.  

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, Linda. I wasn't ignorant when I got Nemo from a pet store, I was uneducated. 
I wanted to smack myself when I found out the truth, but the best thing I did for myself was GET educated.
:biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

:sorry: 

I always believed ignorant and uneducated were one in the same. Never meant to suggest anyone here was ignorant.

Think I'll go hide. :brownbag: :embarrassed: 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


You can come out of hiding. They are the same thing.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 19 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748444


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 18 2009, 03:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747489





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 17 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747340





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope you meant to say uneducated. My Sophie is a poodle mix that hubby bought me as a surprise gift and although he/we were uneducated at the time I like to think we are far from ignorant - although some may wish to debate that.  

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, Linda. I wasn't ignorant when I got Nemo from a pet store, I was uneducated. 
I wanted to smack myself when I found out the truth, but the best thing I did for myself was GET educated.
:biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

:sorry: 

I always believed ignorant and uneducated were one in the same. Never meant to suggest anyone here was ignorant.

Think I'll go hide. :brownbag: :embarrassed: 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]
NOooooooo I didn't mean anything towards you :biggrin: yes they are the same , but again I just don't like that word ignorant, just for some reasons.
But everyone else feel free to use it, whatever floats your boat ,right :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 19 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748442


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 17 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747340





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope you meant to say uneducated. My Sophie is a poodle mix that hubby bought me as a surprise gift and although he/we were uneducated at the time I like to think we are far from ignorant - although some may wish to debate that.  

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]

Linda. :sorry: 

I apologize. Yes, exactly, "uneducated' I the word I should have used. However, years ago, an older friend of mine told me that "ignorant" meant uneducated. I just came in from a 2 day trip, so too tired to look for the dictionary. 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sheila, no I apologize. I really didn't mean to make a big deal out of it and call you out on it. I was just having one of those days I guess. Friends? :Flowers 2: 

Linda


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 19 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748460


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 19 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748444





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 18 2009, 03:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747489





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 17 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747340





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope you meant to say uneducated. My Sophie is a poodle mix that hubby bought me as a surprise gift and although he/we were uneducated at the time I like to think we are far from ignorant - although some may wish to debate that.  

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, Linda. I wasn't ignorant when I got Nemo from a pet store, I was uneducated. 
I wanted to smack myself when I found out the truth, but the best thing I did for myself was GET educated.
:biggrin: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

:sorry: 

I always believed ignorant and uneducated were one in the same. Never meant to suggest anyone here was ignorant.

Think I'll go hide. :brownbag: :embarrassed: 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


You can come out of hiding. They are the same thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. Still feel a little embarrassed. So, let me tell you my definition of stupid. (Me!) Last night, after I got home, I rushed to make my famous cheesecake for the Altar & Rosary bake sale table for our Fish Fry at our church tonight. Stupid is not turning the oven temp down 25 degrees when using a dark coated pan that I have used at least 100 times. Burned crust. :smcry: 

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 19 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748510


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 19 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748442





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 17 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747340





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope you meant to say uneducated. My Sophie is a poodle mix that hubby bought me as a surprise gift and although he/we were uneducated at the time I like to think we are far from ignorant - although some may wish to debate that.  

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]

Linda. :sorry: 

I apologize. Yes, exactly, "uneducated' I the word I should have used. However, years ago, an older friend of mine told me that "ignorant" meant uneducated. I just came in from a 2 day trip, so too tired to look for the dictionary. 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sheila, no I apologize. I really didn't mean to make a big deal out of it and call you out on it. I was just having one of those days I guess. Friends? :Flowers 2: 

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you, Linda. Let me tell you I am having one of those days for certain. Yesterday evening, rushed home from my trip to make my famous cheesecake for my Altar & Rosary Bake sale table for our church Fish Fry today and let me tell you I am neither ignorant or uneducated, I am just plain STUPID! I did not turn the oven temp down 25 degrees for the dark coated pan I have used 100 times!

So, instead of cheesecake, I will have to bake my Dark Chocolate Macaroon Bundt cake and hope nobody asks about my cheesecake.

Definitely friends, if you can be friends with a stupid person such as myself. 

Sheila


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ooh, don't be silly, I don't even have the slighest idea how to make a cheesecake. Heck, I didn't even know I *liked* cheesecake until a couple of years ago! I can't believe I missed out on decades of cheesecake just because it was named "cheesecake"! lol And, a dark chocolate macaroon bundt cake sounds decadent! It's only 6:30 a.m. and now I'm craving cheesecake! 

Hugs,


Linda


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 13 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744812


> http://www.designerdogsregistry.net/ddr/index.php
> 
> I found this on Google. Maybe this is the elusive "colored maltese"
> 
> Wow.[/B]


 
<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS"> ??</span>


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 20 2009, 06:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748583


> Ooh, don't be silly, I don't even have the slighest idea how to make a cheesecake. Heck, I didn't even know I *liked* cheesecake until a couple of years ago! I can't believe I missed out on decades of cheesecake just because it was named "cheesecake"! lol And, a dark chocolate macaroon bundt cake sounds decadent! It's only 6:30 a.m. and now I'm craving cheesecake!
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> ...


Oh, Linda, the Lord was kind to me. When I removed the cheesecake from the springform pan this morning, the crust had not burned. So, I topped it with the Dark Cherry topping. I was so grateful, I went ahead and made the Dark Chocolate Macaroon Bundt cake anyway!

So, I can show my face at my Altar & Rosary Bake sale table today. They always count on me for something yummy, and I did not want to disappoint.

Thanks for being so nice.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 20 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748693


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 13 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744812





> http://www.designerdogsregistry.net/ddr/index.php
> 
> I found this on Google. Maybe this is the elusive "colored maltese"
> 
> Wow.[/B]



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">??</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, most definitely. Sorry. 

Personally, I think the Maltese is perfection, and does not need any changes in coloring. 

Sheila


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 20 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748693


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 13 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744812





> http://www.designerdogsregistry.net/ddr/index.php
> 
> I found this on Google. Maybe this is the elusive "colored maltese"
> 
> Wow.[/B]



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">??</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry! What was the topic, again?

Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 20 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748717


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 20 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748693





> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Mar 13 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744812





> http://www.designerdogsregistry.net/ddr/index.php
> 
> I found this on Google. Maybe this is the elusive "colored maltese"
> 
> Wow.[/B]



<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">??</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry! What was the topic, again?

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :brownbag:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, CHEESECAKE!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 16 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746692


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 16 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746676





> I think greedy people like this ruin any breed they touch. I'm a major poodle fan and all the "Doodles" and "Poos" turn my stomach.[/B]


Yes, and ignorant people buy these so-called Designer breeds.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd like to revise my answer. As my Hubby and I were driving over to our church hall yesterday afternoon, I thought about my neighbors who had bought one of their Poodles and their supposedly Poodle, (but definitely Malti-Poo) from Petland before it was (Thank God!) shut down here, and I realized, it is innocent, unsuspecting people that buy these puppies.

My neighbors are two of the sweetest people you'd ever want to meet, and they had no idea that their puppies came from a puppy-mill. They innocently believed the pet store managers lies that they came from breeders.

They deliberately bought an older Poodle, as well, and gave her to his sister, because they felt so sorry for the puppy that she was left there so long. (But they forced the manager to drop the price so cheap, that hopefully they lost money on her.)

I sat down and explained to them, that no respectable breeder would ever place their babies in a pet store.

They were heartsick over it. They have given these babies the most wonderful homes. But they swore they will never so much as buy a toy from a pet store that sells any animals again.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 20 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748939


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, CHEESECAKE![/B]


Next week, I have to make two, it sold so fast! :biggrin:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Now I am hungry...all this talk about cheese-cake! Yummy!

I actually thought the dog was cute, but I don't think I have ever seen a dog that's not cute in it's own way! If I saw it wondering around & lost, I would gladly take it in. Go to the Pet Store & buy one...never! I am so against these "uneducated" greedy people breeding for the sake of having a product to sell. It's just not right! I hope they all eventually get shut down!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Mar 21 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749217


> Now I am hungry...all this talk about cheese-cake! Yummy!
> 
> I actually thought the dog was cute, but I don't think I have ever seen a dog that's not cute in it's own way! If I saw it wondering around & lost, I would gladly take it in. Go to the Pet Store & buy one...never! I am so against these "uneducated" greedy people breeding for the sake of having a product to sell. It's just not right! I hope they all eventually get shut down![/B]


Well, then, everyone that likes cheesecake, you are all welcome to come to my house! :biggrin: 

I agree with you, I think all dogs are cute, and I, too, would adopt one as a Rescue, or one abandoned on the street, but I would never support that kind of breeding. You hit the nail right on the head, those people consider these dogs as a "product".

Well, my two little "products" have given me far more than I could ever give to them. They make me smile and laugh every single day. They love me unconditionally. (They do boss me around quite a bit though.  )

In my lifetime, I would like to see an end to puppy mill's and BYB's. The only way we can make that happen is to spread the word. 

One time I posted the question in another forum, "What do you think should happen to the puppies sold in pet stores?" People could only come up with one answer, "Don't buy them". But it did not answer my question. Of course, don't buy them, but what should be done with the ones that already exist? My answer is: They should all be turned over to Rescue's and Shelters, therefore, stores, Millers and BYB's would not make one red cent from them. If they can't make money, they will stop. 

Sheila


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

You guys hit the nail on the head! I really don't like the designer dog thing. Would I take in a stray or adopt one from a shelter? Absolutely, if I felt it would fit my lifestyle and get along w/ my other pets. Afterall it's not the dog's fault. Would I ever buy one, suggest someone else buy one or even concede that they are a "breed"? Heck no!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Now I am hungry...all this talk about cheese-cake! Yummy!



Well, then, everyone that likes cheesecake, you are all welcome to come to my house! :biggrin: 

Sheila


If you were a little closer, I would surely take you up on that offer!!!!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Mar 22 2009, 01:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749487


> Now I am hungry...all this talk about cheese-cake! Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you ever find yourself in NW IN, come on over, and bring that Sweet Baby Girl of your's!!!!!

She is beautiful!!!!

Sheila


----------



## max (Jun 30, 2007)

Just saw this post, at the doggy park we take emma too (just for small dogs) there is a black maltese. He looks like emmas twin, but is completly black. Same maltese tail, coat ect. His owner said he was a rescue nad probally has something else in him but he is a scute as can be. Ill get a pic next time I see him


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (max @ Mar 25 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751292


> Just saw this post, at the doggy park we take emma too (just for small dogs) there is a black maltese. He looks like emmas twin, but is completly black. Same maltese tail, coat ect. His owner said he was a rescue nad probally has something else in him but he is a scute as can be. Ill get a pic next time I see him[/B]


I've seen many yorkie/maltese mix that are all black and some that are all tan and look exactly like a maltese. Adorable!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

If you want a dog with long hair that does not mat as much and has no tear stains, you might as well get a Yorkie. Not a mutt claiming to be a new kind of maltese. *There is only one kind of Maltese!* I love Maltese just the way they are! :wub:


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i have a question.. not meaning to stir the pot or anything.. but what happens if we do get the rest of the world to agree and not buy puppies from pet stores due to puppy mills,etc? Yes the puppy mills will EVENTUALLY go out of business so there won't be dogs mistreated and having baby after baby and that would be a good thing.. BUT what about the dogs that are out there? If no one buys a dog from a pet store what happens to that dog? The pet store will not keep it forever will they? Do they eventually give it to the pound?

I have had 3 dogs that I remember (my parents had 1 when i was a baby and another when i was around 3.. i dont really remember those.) The first dog was brought to us by my grandma when i was around 11 years old. originally she knew someone whose Dachund was having puppies and she was going to give us one of those.. She said the dog acted too weird though and she thought something was wrong with it so she gave it back... Then she and my cousin found 2 dogs in a parking lot down in kentucky.. they were skinny but very loving and had obviously been homeless for a little while. My cousin took the boy and my grandma bought us the girl. She was a chihuahua terrier mix. She was jet black and I called her Missie. She was the sweetest dog and we did have some potty training issues with her.. but that was probably more our fault for spoiling her. When Missie was 10 years old, my mom elected to have her put to sleep (without my permission) because she was really sick and the vet thought she had some sort of cancer and he offered to run all kinds of tests on her. I was living at home and had a job and my mom knew that I would bankrupt myself just to take care of Missie and she didnt want me to go through that. 

About a year later.. i had decided i was ready to share my love with another dog. I was still living at home and i had narrowed down the kind of dog i wanted to either a Pomeranian or a Pekinese. I had no clue about breeders or anything so I just went to different pet stores looking at dogs...even though i didnt know about puppy mills and stuff, i could tell the dogs at Petland seemed to be sick and just not well taken care of.. so i didnt want my dog from there.. and there not many other pet stores around town.. i didnt want to go to the pound to adopt a dog at the time because i had just went through having a sick dog and I wanted a puppy and its hard to find small dogs that are puppies at the pound.. 

finally i found a petstore called Noah's Ark.. it was in an upscale neighborhood near OSU campus and they had a litter of pomeranian puppies that seemed to be well cared for. There were only 2 girls and I knew i wanted a girl.. so i visited there several times to play with the puppy and finally decided on one of the girls that had more spunk than the other. I named her Jessi. She was born April 28, 1996.. and I got her in June.. I remember I had her for father's day which is usually mid june.. so she was only probably about 6 weeks when i got her. (i realize now that was tooo young!) She was the BEST dog.. but VERY hard to potty train. She was never completely trained. I had her for 11 years.. and then her kidneys and liver started shutting down.. i swear that it was linked to the pet food recall of 2007.. so i had to make the horrible decision to put her to sleep in Dec 2007. 

Then in April 2008 I started looking for dogs again.. I hated not having a companion to watch tv with me at night and someone to give my love to unconditionally. at this point i knew about puppy mills and would never buy from a pet store.. I knew i had to buy from a breeder.. I didnt really know anything about backyard breeders though. I found my breeder for Bianca on a breeder's website. She seems to me to be very reputable. She has 5 female Maltese that are all her family pets. The litter that I got Bianca from was the first litter for Bianca's mom, Nikki. Nikki was a great mom too.. whenever I would go and visit her she was very protective but also very loving and let me play with my puppy while she watched over us. and when I picked her up.. she was i believe 11 weeks old... and fully weaned and paper trained.. I couldnt believe it. Now in another thread on here I have been told(from my description of my breeder) that she is probably a backyard breeder.. and I dont know if she is or not.. but if she is, thn i apologize, i did not know about backyard breeders until after I had Bianca and got on this website 

Bianca has been the best dog Ive ever had.. She is way more intelligent than the other dogs and I wonder if just because she is a Maltese or if its because she was bred better. It could also be that I am older and have learned from my mistakes with my other dogs. 

anyway.. i guess i went off on a tangent.. just felt like sharing


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ideally those dogs that don't get sold at the pet store will end up at a shelter or rescue and get adopted. That way no money goes to the miller, hopefully he decides that breeding dogs isn't worth it and the dog gets a forever home. The home the rescue dog gets will probably be better than that of the impulse buyer who would've gotten the dog at petstore. Rescues have you fill out an application and interview you and petstores don't usually ask any questions other than cash or charge. In fact, some of them lie and tell you a dog is perfect for your lifestyle when it's not. I'll never forget hearing a petstore clerk tell a young woman that Jack Russels are excellent apartment dogs, "just like Eddie of Frasier." (I'm not bashing anyone who bought from a petstore, btw.) 

Everyone makes mistakes, and the important thing is that you learn from them. I don't know if the breeder you bought from was a BYB or not, but you don't need to apologize to anyone here. I know my younger dog (not a Maltese) came from a BYB. I would never do it again and I never recommend his breeder. Having said that, Harley is an awesome dog and I wouldn't trade him for the world. I do worry about any future health problems b/c his breeder didn't do any health testing whatsoever. Live and learn.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I saw a yorkie maltese cross at the vet's office one day. It had the most gorgeous shiny black coat. it was bouncing up and down like a yorkie, was tiny like a yorkie, but not quite the same face/shape as a yorkie. It was absolutely adorable. I would love to see a picture if you can get one.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 29 2009, 03:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753079


> In fact, some of them lie and tell you a dog is perfect for your lifestyle when it's not. I'll never forget hearing a petstore clerk tell a young woman that Jack Russels are excellent apartment dogs, "just like Eddie of Frasier." (I'm not bashing anyone who bought from a petstore, btw.)
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes, and the important thing is that you learn from them. I don't know if the breeder you bought from was a BYB or not, but you don't need to apologize to anyone here.[/B]


its funny.. when i was younger (like 17 or so) i almost got a job at a petstore.. i decided against it luckily because the petstore soon went out of business.. but i obviously had no formal training with animals.. I had a dog of my own but that was about it.. and they were going to hire me.. so sometimes those people in the store are really just repeating what they have heard in the past or what they think is true..there is no way to know that if what they are saying is true though.. 

as far as why i apologized for buying from a possible BYB is because a few months ago i responded to a thread on here about byb and had a bunch of people berating me for buying from one.. so i just wanted to say in advance why i did (if i did) 

janie


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ugh! why do people keep doing this. I just dont get it. All this ''designer breed'' stuff is rubbish. I dont understand why people keep paying a fortune for a cross breed mutt. I know that sounds bad but you can get one of those at the dog home for nothing or a small donation! What will they try to cross next and maltese and a pitt bull!!???


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Apr 8 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759453


> Ugh! why do people keep doing this. I just dont get it. All this ''designer breed'' stuff is rubbish. I dont understand why people keep paying a fortune for a cross breed mutt. I know that sounds bad but you can get one of those at the dog home for nothing or a small donation! *What will they try to cross next and maltese and a pitt bull!!???*[/B]


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't give them any ideas :w00t:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I googled "Maltese Pitbull Cross" and actually found ONE case of that happening. The Maltese was the daddy. :smheat:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 12 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761457


> I googled "Maltese Pitbull Cross" and actually found ONE case of that happening. The Maltese was the daddy. :smheat:[/B]


I hate to ask, but would that be a "Pitese"?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't support it, wouldn't buy one, but he is cute :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I have seen so many mixes in the city .They need that D&A test to see what they realy are.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I wish they would leave the maltese alone. The breed is perfect so I don't know why they want to mess them up.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh gosh really.... i was only kidding lol yuck!!! 

if you go to gogle.co.uk and type in malti pug then select the image search you can see some pics of a black one. erm....i def wouldnt pay for it!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sooo NOT into that! A designer dog may be cute when they are pups, but they may not be that cute when they get older, plus they're more prone to health issues...poor pup =( Save the money and adopt a mixed breed from the SPCA!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Coconuts @ Apr 25 2009, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767713


> I wish they would leave the maltese alone. The breed is perfect so I don't know why they want to mess them up.[/B]


yeah, I agree, don't mess with perfection!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

What ever happened to the terms

mutt

and 

mongrel

???????


Cute dogs though.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Apr 12 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761494


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 12 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761457





> I googled "Maltese Pitbull Cross" and actually found ONE case of that happening. The Maltese was the daddy. :smheat:[/B]


I hate to ask, but would that be a "Pitese"?
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, it's a Maltibull... :biggrin:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

It does look like the Imperial Shih-Tzu. They are adorable. I guess I haven't kept up on this. This was sure a shock to me.

Zippy said, "Dat is NOT a Maltese" cuz Miss Marj sended me a bow wit a WEAL maltese on it dat look just like me!" hhmmpphh


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 13 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744849


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834





> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


oh! don't forget the -poo at the end, doesn't every designer breed end in -poo something or other... :smheat: I hate these crap breeders and wish they would just go away. :angry:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: Crap breeders...all have -poo in the names - it just makes sense!!! :smrofl:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jul 14 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805166


> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 13 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744849





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834





> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


oh! don't forget the -poo at the end, doesn't every designer breed end in -poo something or other... :smheat: I hate these crap breeders and wish they would just go away. :angry: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: Crap breeders...all have -poo in the names - it just makes sense!!! :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

a pit bull and a shih-tzu would be a... :smrofl: 
I saw my first "Morkie" in person today...some girl in my building just got one. I was all excited thinking someone got a malt in my building, it totally looks just like a malt, had me fooled! When I asked where she got it, she said online at www.kijiji.com <--- hmmm sounds like puppy mill/BYB city =(


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jul 14 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805166


> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 13 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744849





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834





> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


oh! don't forget the -poo at the end, doesn't every designer breed end in -poo something or other... :smheat: I hate these crap breeders and wish they would just go away. :angry:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: Crap breeders...all have -poo in the names - it just makes sense!!! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate designer dog names....I always say "Yorkiepoo" sounds like something that comes out of my Yorkie's butt!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 16 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806421


> QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jul 14 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805166





> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 13 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744849





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834





> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


oh! don't forget the -poo at the end, doesn't every designer breed end in -poo something or other... :smheat: I hate these crap breeders and wish they would just go away. :angry: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: Crap breeders...all have -poo in the names - it just makes sense!!! :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate designer dog names....I always say "Yorkiepoo" sounds like something that comes out of my Yorkie's butt!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: LOL!!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Jul 17 2009, 12:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806426


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jul 16 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806421





> QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Jul 14 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805166





> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 13 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744849





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744834





> Looks like a papimalttzu LOL[/B]


oh! don't forget the -poo at the end, doesn't every designer breed end in -poo something or other... :smheat: I hate these crap breeders and wish they would just go away. :angry: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: Crap breeders...all have -poo in the names - it just makes sense!!! :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hate designer dog names....I always say "Yorkiepoo" sounds like something that comes out of my Yorkie's butt!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: LOL!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

And whenever I hear Morkie I get flashbacks to the old series with Robin Williams and Pam Dawber! (I know, showing my age.) Nanu nanu!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's an exaple of a Morkie - he is currently on Petfinder at the Mutts N Stuff Small Dog Rescue
Rancho Cucamonga, CA


----------



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

I think some people would buy a turd if it had a designer label on it.....

I can't believe what my friend spends for a purse!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

When I was a kid, mutts (mixed breeds) were FREE---now they want $400 and more for Maltie-poos, Yorkie-poos, and such.... ((sigh))


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 17 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830860


> When I was a kid, mutts (mixed breeds) were FREE---now they want $400 and more for Maltie-poos, Yorkie-poos, and such.... ((sigh))[/B]


designer mutts ... crazy!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Sep 26 2009, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833941


> QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 17 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830860





> When I was a kid, mutts (mixed breeds) were FREE---now they want $400 and more for Maltie-poos, Yorkie-poos, and such.... ((sigh))[/B]


designer mutts ... crazy!
[/B][/QUOTE]

That really is crazy. The prices for mixed breeds. I had a mixed dog when I was a kid- part cocker spainel and part poodle and he was not even close to costing $400. My parents would have laughed me into next week at something like that.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 16 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746586


> QUOTE (Shrimpi's Mommy @ Mar 16 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746416





> Am I the only one?? I acually think they are kinda cute! They have the coloring of a jap chin, but hair instead of fur! I don't care what kinda dog it is, as long as they are cute, and have hair I'm down with *the breed*! LOL.[/B]


But that's just it, its NOT a breed, it's a mutt. I agree that they're cute, but most of the time, the people who breed these mutts don't do so like they should. They do it to make money or to take advantage of the fact that some people think they're cute.
[/B][/QUOTE]

And here's a clue from the web site... from their own registry form...

QUOTE


> The puppy must be borne out of two Imperial Maltese breeds.[/B]


If they've established a specific breed, how can there be TWO Imperial Maltese breeds???

I've always been under the impression that "the breed" WAS the specific kind of dog. Now there can be TWO breeds of the same breed?

:huh:  :blink:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (mamapajamas @ Oct 13 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839597


> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 16 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746586





> QUOTE (Shrimpi's Mommy @ Mar 16 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746416





> Am I the only one?? I acually think they are kinda cute! They have the coloring of a jap chin, but hair instead of fur! I don't care what kinda dog it is, as long as they are cute, and have hair I'm down with *the breed*! LOL.[/B]


But that's just it, its NOT a breed, it's a mutt. I agree that they're cute, but most of the time, the people who breed these mutts don't do so like they should. They do it to make money or to take advantage of the fact that some people think they're cute.
[/B][/QUOTE]

And here's a clue from the web site... from their own registry form...

QUOTE


> The puppy must be borne out of two Imperial Maltese breeds.[/B]


If they've established a specific breed, how can there be TWO Imperial Maltese breeds???

I've always been under the impression that "the breed" WAS the specific kind of dog. Now there can be TWO breeds of the same breed?

:huh:  :blink:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh... I got it... lousy English skills!


----------

